# Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran



## chub24 (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo

ich hab hier was total eckliges gefunden.
Aber schauts euch selber an.:m


*Gebratene Bisamratte:
*Zwar kein Fisch, aber da Bisamratten Vegetarier sind, sollen sie gut schmecken. Hier das Rezept:
Bisamratte ausnehmen, abziehen und 5 Stunden in einer Marinade aus Wein, Knoblauch, Thymian, Rosmarin, Pfeffer, Salz und 8 EL Genever im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen. Dann 1,5 Stunden knusprig braten.
_Nach oben_​
*Kormoran, dänische Art:
*_Was macht man gegen die "schwarze Pest"? Man genießt sie!_
4 Kormoranbrüste von allem Fett befreien, über Nacht in kaltem Essigwasser (1/2 Essig, 1/2 Wasser) marinieren, leicht einschneiden, mit dem Fleischklopfer weich klopfen und in einer Pfanne von beiden Seiten scharf anbraten. Die Kormoranbrüste aus der Pfanne nehmen, 3 große Zwiebeln klein schneiden und in der Pfanne leicht anbräunen. Die Kormoranbrüste und einen Spritzer Maggi zugeben, mit Gemüsebrühe auffüllen, bei schwacher Hitze garen. Währenddessen 500 g Pilze klein schneiden und in einer zweiten Pfanne anbraten. Die Pilze und 1 Becher Sahne zu den Kormoranbrüsten geben, pfeffern und salzen, umrühren und kurz aufkochen lassen.


----------



## gründler (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

Jo Essig brauchste auch fürs 2te Rezept lieber bißchen mehr nehmen:q.

Boooh wat stinken die selbst wenn nicht aufgebrochen wie die Seuche:v
Guten Hunger


----------



## BlackLions (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

Moijen,

die Rezepte sind doch o.k.:vik:

Für die Bisam-Marinade würde ich einen Rotwein nehmen.|supergri

Das Kormoran-Rezept werden wir auch mal so ausprobieren.#6

Danke!


----------



## chub24 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

wie willste denn ne Bisamratte im Wasser fangen?:q


----------



## BlackLions (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

Du weist doch,...gggaaannnzzzzz früher waren wir doch alle Jäger oder Sammler.:m
Da das doch heute teilweise auch noch so ist, ist das mit dem Bisamfang doch kein wirklich großes Problem.:vik:


----------



## ickesdt (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

sowat kann man essen


----------



## raffaelo35 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

Bisamratte ist ein vegetarier (wobei es auch ausnahmen gibt).
Eine  Bisamratte ist auch nicht mit der Ratte verwandt
Bisamratte soll nach hühnchen schmecken.  Also was solls wenn es schmeckt.

raffaelo


----------



## Micha:R (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

Jupp probieren würd ichs auch mal ,   aber  selber sone Ratte ausnehmen  |uhoh:  das muss nun nicht unbedingt sein. :v Naja is halt nich jedermanns Sache.


----------



## Paddy 15 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

Jami jami...
nimmste den komoran aus und mit ein bisschen glück hasste noch ne fischige beilage gefunden....:q

naja probieren ist so ne sache ich mag keine bisamratten....:v
Aber das mit dem kormoran ..........so kann man auch den bestand dezimiren......|kopfkrat:q

 ich hoffe das einer von euch einen geschmacklichen bericht liefert....
lg Paddy 15


----------



## anguilla 320 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

Was ist wenn man sich mit der Bisamratte vertut
und aus versehen ein Wasseratte erwischt?
Gleiches Rezept? Bei uns in Hamburg wimmelt
es davon nur auf vier Beinen und *zwei!*


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

Ich habe früher oft Bisamratte gegessen und kann nur sagen: Superlecker! Das Fleisch ist von Geschmack und Konsistenz her irgendwo zwischen Hase und Kaninchen. Zart und saftig! Man kann Bisam auf alle möglichen Arten zubereiten. Alles geschmorten Wildgerichte gehen damit!
Kormoran habe ich selbst noch nicht gegessen, ein Freund von mir hat aber in Afrika/Kenia schon welche probiert und fans sie abscheulich. Er sagte nur, die schmecken wie in Altöl eingeweichter Stockfisch mit einer Prise Seife und Katzenpisse!
Aber was sehr lecker ist: Reiher! Nur zu empfehlen.#6


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Er sagte nur, die schmecken wie in Altöl eingeweichter Stockfisch mit einer Prise Seife und Katzenpisse!




Bisam durfte ich auch schon probieren. Kann mich Brassenwürger da nur anschliessen#6



Aber woher weiß Dein Kumpel, wie Katzenpie schmeckt???#t


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*



nemles schrieb:


> Aber woher weiß Dein Kumpel, wie Katzenpie schmeckt???#t


 
Es gibt Gegenden, da ist das ein Allheilmittel gegen Rheuma und Impotenz....


----------



## carp_master (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

Ahoi,

ich konnte "die schwarze Pest" in Mecklenburg probieren.
Und ich kann jenes:



> Er sagte nur, die schmecken wie in Altöl eingeweichter Stockfisch mit einer Prise Seife und Katzenpisse!



nicht bestätigen. Kann ja auch an vielen verschiedenen Dingen liegen...


----------



## nemles (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Es gibt Gegenden, da ist das ein Allheilmittel gegen Rheuma und Impotenz....



Mit der Aussage kann ich so nix anfangen|krach:










Ich brauch Anschrift, Ansprechpartner, Telefonnummer etc :m



Bisam gilt ja in einigen Ländern als Delikatesse


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

Man kann halt alles Essen, wenn man will! Und über Geschmack lässt sich streiten. Ich jedenfalls probiere eigentlich alles mal, und das war schon so einiges! 
Im "Dschungelcamp" hätte ich wohl wenig Probleme...


----------



## chub24 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

Wie unterscheide ich bisamratte und Wasserratte? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Patrick S. (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Im "Dschungelcamp" hätte ich wohl wenig Probleme...


 
Ja eigentlich schade das dort nur Stars genommen werden, ich wäre dabei und würde dich dahin begleiten...:q


----------



## ankaro (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

Falls jemand am 2ten Rezept Interesse hat,
wer möchte kann ja mal zu meinem Hausgewässer kommen.
Oder eine bessere Idee, ich lade sehr gerne das komplette Anglerboard ein.
Zu einem geselligen Tag, zuerst großes Kormoran schlachten, mit selbst geschossenem Kormoran, wer dann noch hunger hat kann auch gerne das Rezept weiter befolgen, für den rest mache ich sehr gerne ne Bratwurst.:q

Denke mein Angelverein wird sich nicht beschweren, wenn wir ein paar Kormorane abholen ^^


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

Bisamratte kommt doch in ein einigen Regionen als belgisches Wasserkaninchen auf den Teller.

Beim Kormoran weiss ich nu,r das der vorher in Buttermilch eingelegt werden soll (wie beim Reh)da der dank seinen Fettschicht wiederlich schmecken soll.


----------



## chub24 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

Sacht mal,

Ich hab da mal was in einer Angelzeitschrift gelesen ich glaube es war der " Blinker", das eine Französische Firma einen Kormoran Schreck erfunden hat der die Laute von Schweinswahlen wiedergibt. Laut diesem Bericht wäre das dem Kormoran´s schlimmsten Feind.

Was meint ihr dazu. 
Bringt so ein Gerät etwas?|kopfkrat


----------



## staffag (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

Also auf gehts!

Wenn jeder 2te Angler jede 2te Woche 2 Kormorane verspeist (Familie ist ein erlaubtes Hilfsmittel), müsste man die doch in den Griff kriegen, oder?

Ist hier nirgendwo ein berufener Biologe, der uns sagt, wie lange wir Kormoran auf der Speisekarte haben müssen, bis wir die Bestände ausreichend dezimiert haben!!!


----------



## chub24 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*



staffag schrieb:


> Also auf gehts!
> 
> Wenn jeder 2te Angler jede 2te Woche 2 Kormorane verspeist (Familie ist ein erlaubtes Hilfsmittel), müsste man die doch in den Griff kriegen, oder?
> 
> Ist hier nirgendwo ein berufener Biologe, der uns sagt, wie lange wir Kormoran auf der Speisekarte haben müssen, bis wir die Bestände ausreichend dezimiert haben!!!


 
super Idea obwohl wir nur zwei Kormorane haben.:q:q:q


----------



## Ollek (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*



chub24 schrieb:


> Wie unterscheide ich bisamratte und Wasserratte? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



|kopfkrat in Bisamratte ist bisam,in Wasser....


----------



## Honeyball (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*



chub24 schrieb:


> Sacht mal,
> 
> Ich hab da mal was in einer Angelzeitschrift gelesen ich glaube es war der " Blinker", das eine Französische Firma einen Kormoran Schreck erfunden hat der die Laute von Schweinswahlen wiedergibt. Laut diesem Bericht wäre das dem Kormoran´s schlimmsten Feind.
> 
> ...




Ich weiß nicht, welche Laute bei einer Schweinswahl abgehen, denke aber, es dürfte sich um ein Grunzen und Quieken handeln, und ob die Kormorane z.B. vom Bodensee wirklich schon mal einen Schweinswal gesehen haben, halte ich auch für mindestens fragwürdig...:m


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, welche Laute bei einer Schweinswahl abgehen


 
Ist "Schweinswahl" nicht sowas ähnliches wie "Ferkelwahl", nur mit größeren Tieren...? Wenn ja, müsstest du eigentlich wissen, was da abgeht...|rolleyes#6
Ansonsten den Bodensee einfach mal massiv mit Schweinswalen besetzen, wenn das nicht hilft, nimmt man Schwertwale...#c
Pottwale könnten die ultimative Lösung sein, wenn da nicht das Transportproblem des Besatzes wäre....

Kann man Schweinswalfilets eigentlich kalt räuchern....|kopfkrat


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

Das mit den Schweinswal-Lauten und der französischen Firma stimmt. Hab die Seite auch schon gesehen.
Angeblich soll die Angst vor diesen Lauten in den Urinstinkten der Kormorane eineprägt sein...
Warum hat eigentlich noch keiner eine Trillerpfeiffe erfunden, die solche Laute von sich gibt?? Bei der Entenjagd klappt es ja auch.

Und zum essen... Hab da eine Reportage über irgendein Flußdelta in den Tiefen von Osteuropa oder noch weiter gesehen. Die ernähren sich nicht nur von Fisch, sondern ballern auch die Kormorane vom Baum.
Allerdings sagte der Reporter nach dem essen, das es nicht sein Geschmack ist. Und so ein Naturfilmer, der teilweise monatelang irgenwo in der Wallachei rumliegt, kann einiges ab denke ich mal.



Und:
- Regenwürmer ausdrücken, sonst knirscht es zwischen den Zähnen;

- bei Spinnen die Beine abmachen, die kleben immer am Gaumen;

- Igel in Ton ist lecker. Nur wie bekomme ich den plattgefahrenen Igel von der Strasse in eine Tonkugel?

- Wenn ich den Igel abkratze... kann ich die Rabenvögel, denen ich ja das  Futter klaue, auch essen?

In diesem Sinne....... MAHLZEIT!!!!!!:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## boot (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

*Kormoran, Nein danke die Schmecken wie Gamelfisch.*


----------



## boot (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

Aber was gut ist ist Wasserschlange die habe ich schon öfters gehabt, die hatte ich  aus nen Asia Laden dort bekommt man so etwas und auch andere Sachen wie Hühnerbeine Schnecken Froschbeine .


----------



## Skipper47 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*



chub24 schrieb:


> Wie unterscheide ich bisamratte und Wasserratte? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 
Die Bisamratte ( ich lasse den Zusatz Ratte weg da der Bisam eher ein Feinschmecker ist) hat einen flachen Schwanz.


----------



## chub24 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

also bei uns in der tauber schwimmen immer solche ratten haufenweise rum mit 5oer 6 Jungen sogar. Was sind das Wasser oder Bisam?|kopfkrat:vik:


----------



## BB-cruiser (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

Und ich mach uns einen schönen Pudding aus Nacktschnecken.#6  Mahlzeit


----------



## Khaane (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

Die Bisamratte kann ich mir noch lecker vorstellen - Gegrillt schmeckt sie bestimmt lecker.

Den Kormoran stell ich mir ziemlich eklig vor, der stinkt und schmeckt bestimmt bestialisch nach Fisch.:v


----------



## elch6 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*



Khaane schrieb:


> Die Bisamratte kann ich mir noch lecker vorstellen - Gegrillt schmeckt sie bestimmt lecker.
> 
> Den Kormoran stell ich mir ziemlich eklig vor, der stinkt und schmeckt bestimmt bestialisch nach Fisch.:v


 Und was ist daran ekelig. Ich esse gerne Fisch. Das ist einer der Gründe warum ich angele. 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

Malzeit,

Bisam ist lecker.
Ist mit Geflügel oder Kaninchen zu vergleichen.
Die Kerne waren/sind als "Abfallprodukt" der Pelzproduktion
gefragt und von Geniessern gerne abgenommen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Sledge (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

Also mal abgesehen davon , daß ein Bisam nich mehr mit ner Ratte zu tun hat als Warsteiner mit ner Felskrone,  muß ich hier dann mal anmerken , daß es bei dem Genuß einzig und allein auf die Zubereitung ankommt. Es gibt mit Sicherheit ne Menge unterschiedlichster Zubereitungsformen. Aber , an nen Bisam dann auch noch Knoblauch zu tun , grenzt dann aus meiner Sicht schon an Selbstverstümmelung.
Da die Dinger eh schon im sumpfig und uterirdisch leben , muß ich dann da nich noch ne intensive dumpfe Note zusätzlich dranbasteln. Habe Bisam mal gegrillt mit Zitrone probiert , das war nich schlecht ! Aber dabei will ich´s dann auch belassen. Bisam mit Knoblauch stelle ich mir ungefähr so vor , wie gedünsteten Karpfen mit Knoblauch :v!
Aber is ja bekanntlich alles Gaschmackssache !
Also , nix für Ungut 
Gruß sledge |wavey:


----------



## JPP (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

Hallo.Ich habe gerade mit einen Schmunzeln die Beiträge gelesen.Es ist erstaunlich was man so alles verzehren kann.Schneckenpudding:vVon Nutri hab ich schon gehört ,richtig zubereitet, soll der gut sein. Der Komoran wäre absolutes Neuland,auf den Teller. Nach Erfahrung wie ich gelesen habe, schmeckt der nach Katzenpisse!!!:v:v.
Was ist mit Seemöwen??hat da einer Erfahrung!! Würde mich jetzt nicht wundern.
Ich finde das wirklich, Interressant!!

Gruss JPP


----------



## LAC (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

Was ist mit Seemöwen??hat da einer Erfahrung!! Würde mich jetzt nicht wundern.
Ich finde das wirklich, Interressant!!

@ JPP
Ich habe keine erfahrung, jedoch soll die gastronomie kette MÖVEN-pick - gute gerichte zaubern, wo man sich die finger nach leckt.

Die insulaner haben früher den möwen die eier geklaut und netzte aufgestellt, damit sie vögel fressen konnten u.a. auch möwen, denen haben sie die leber rausgerissen. Eine alte insulanerin sagte zu mir, sie haben gut geschmeckt besser als ihre fingenägel und alle zwei wochen mal das abendmahl, wenn sie am daumen des mannes mal lutschen durfte. 

Das war auch zu wenig, um zu überleben


----------



## shorty 38 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

Hallo, ich habe auf Island geräucherten Papageientaucher gegessen. Der war richtig lecker. Aber der Gammelhai ist die Höchststrafe und getrockneteter Steinbeißer richt nach Pussy ( Orginalzitat von dem Guide Robert in Sudureyri: It smells like Pussy). Gruß Shorty


----------



## kaipiranja (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

...auch wenn sie noch so gut schmecken, selber töten und aneignen dürfen wir sie uns ohne weiteres nicht 

Kai


----------



## Barschzocker87 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*



> ...auch wenn sie noch so gut schmecken, selber töten und aneignen dürfen wir sie uns ohne weiteres nicht


 
Genau dass wär meine Frage gewesen. 

dolles rezept ohne frage und wie die anderen schon gesagt haben schmeckt Bisam nich schlecht, aber man kann, wenn mann einen zufällig auf Wurm oder so an der angel hat, doch nicht so einfach mal um die Ecke bringen und zu haus zubereiten, oder?;+


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

@kaipiranja und Barschzocker,da es in jedem Kreis(wo es Wasser gibt),einen behördlich beauftragten Bisamjäger gibt,dessen Adresse übers Ordnungsamt,b.z.w. Untere Jagdbehörde in Erfahrung zu bringen ist,dürfte es nicht schwierig sein,diesem seine Beute 
abzukaufen(und zwar für kleines Geld).
Die "Ratten" schmecken wirklich gut und werden in der Regel nur als Tierfutter entsorgt,aber die Zeiten werden ja allgemein schlechter und ich persönlich,würde mich
nicht scheuen,auch ein paar mal im Jahr Bisam zu essen.
Selbst habe ich schon allerlei Tierchen verzehrt,aber das ist sozusagen eine Berufskrankheit!

Taxidermist


----------



## zandersepp (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

Nur so von einem Jäger zur Info. Die Bisambestände sind zu 60% vom Fuchsbandwurm durchseucht. Die Landwirtschaftskammerm  ( Amtl. Bisamfänger  Koordinierungsstelle) empfiehlt beim Umgang mit einem Bisam Gummihandschuhe und Mundschutz. Kein Scherz!!!!!

Deshalb ist amtliche Fleischbeschau vor dem Verzehr zwingend vorgeschrieben

Gruß
Sepp


----------



## nosn (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*

servus beieinander. also wenn ihr kormoran esst müsst ihr auf junge tiere schaun also welche mit weisser brust, ich hab noch keinen bisam leider gegessen aber biber und der schmeckt lecker


----------



## LAC (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*



zandersepp schrieb:


> Nur so von einem Jäger zur Info. Die Bisambestände sind zu 60% vom Fuchsbandwurm durchseucht. Die Landwirtschaftskammerm ( Amtl. Bisamfänger Koordinierungsstelle) empfiehlt beim Umgang mit einem Bisam Gummihandschuhe und Mundschutz. Kein Scherz!!!!!
> 
> Deshalb ist amtliche Fleischbeschau vor dem Verzehr zwingend vorgeschrieben
> 
> ...


 
@ Sepp,

da gebe ich dir recht, denn die fleischbeschau ist ganz wichtig - im 1. weltkrieg sind soldaten ganzer kompanien verreckt, weil sie alles was haare hatte geschossen haben damit sie etwas zu futtern hatten - sie kannten sich noch nicht so genau aus, sie wurden durchsiebt von trichinen und starben zum teil qualvoll.
Gruss

@ alle
ratten oder was auch immer, kann man sich geschmackvoll und schön zubereiten sogar mundgerecht servieren, bevor man jedoch damit beginnt hier mal ein link, da sie einen bösen nachgeschmack haben, wo man zugrunde gehen kann. Man darf es also nicht auf die leichte schulter nehmen, sonst machen es einige noch und verrecken grausam. Hier wird nur ein bösewicht vorgestellt, sie haben aber noch mehrere.

http://www.retrobibliothek.de/retrobib/seite.html?id=115865


----------



## kaipiranja (9. März 2009)

*AW: Fischrezept für Bisamratte und Kormoran*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @kaipiranja und Barschzocker,da es in jedem Kreis(wo es Wasser gibt),einen behördlich beauftragten Bisamjäger gibt,dessen Adresse übers Ordnungsamt,b.z.w. Untere Jagdbehörde in Erfahrung zu bringen ist,dürfte es nicht schwierig sein,diesem seine Beute
> abzukaufen(und zwar für kleines Geld).
> Die "Ratten" schmecken wirklich gut und werden in der Regel nur als Tierfutter entsorgt,aber die Zeiten werden ja allgemein schlechter und ich persönlich,würde mich
> nicht scheuen,auch ein paar mal im Jahr Bisam zu essen.
> ...


 

...ich glaube weniger das der örtliche Bisamfallensteller Tiere zum Verzehr weiter geben darf, ich bezweifle auch das bei der normalen Bisamjagd entsprechen Hygienemaßnahmen beachtet werden. Der örtlich beauftragte Bisamfänger stellt Fallen auf, er müsste somit 24/7 an der Falle stehen um die Tiere direkt nach dem Fang aufzubrechen und zu versorgen. Anders ist das Entsprechen der Wildbrethygiene nicht möglich.
Die Tatsache das der normale Bisamfänger keine Berechtigung zur Fleischbeschau hat (Lebendbeschau ist bei einer derartigen Fallenjagd eh nicht möglich, bei der Beschauung des toten Tieres müsste er Kundige Person sein und bräuchte eine entsprechende Ausbildung)mächt eine weitergabe wohl unmöglich... 
Anders wäre es sicherlich bei einem Jäger der die Ratte im Zuge der Jagd erlegt und entsprechend vorschriftsmässig versorgt.

KAI


----------

